
Ask HN: Any experience with domain name registrar API's? - emilsedgh
I have to develop a <i>Register Domain</i> functionality in our project. 
I&#x27;m looking for an API service that does the domain registration.<p>It seems that Godaddy&#x27;s prices (on their API Reseller program) are far better than others.<p>I started using their service and I&#x27;m still in development phase. But their API, documentation and toolset seem unmaintained.<p>Does anyone have experience with them? Are they reliable? Are there better choices out there?
======
giaour
Did you try AWS Route53? They offer a full API for registering domains:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/APIReference/API_d...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/APIReference/API_domains_RegisterDomain.html)

~~~
emilsedgh
Thanks! I did not know that and now I feel like an idiot :)

